# Bottomless Portafilter Holder Seal for Heavenly



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Using a Fracino bottomless portafilter and double basket last night I was able to get a fine funnel of espresso from the centre of the shower screen but I was also losing water from over the edges of the PF at the same time. I recall a thread in these parts, which I can't seem to find using the search function, which suggested that the standard 8mm group seal/ gasket/ filter holder washer is too small for the bottomless filter and that an 8.5mm solves the problem. So I just wanted to check firstly that this was correct and secondly that if I switch to an 8.5mm seal I'll still be able to use the standard portafilter (I assume that it will just be a bit tighter when locking in to the grouphead).

Thanks.

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah mine didnt fit on well.. the bigger gasket helped. TBH i still need to have my naked PF at almost 5 o clock for it to lock in, but i don't get any leaks!

you can either fit a larger gasket or fit a 0.5mm shim to the back of your existing gasket.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Shrink. I think I'll order an 8.5 and 9mm seal to be sure I've got the correct one. £10.00 flat rate postage from Fracino though, ouch, think I'll wait until I'm in Brum again!

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

peter at espresso underground can do them cheaper for you


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a 8.5mm and a 9mm gasket as well as a 2 hole steam tip (which is stupid, don't get one) for 13 quid directly from Fracino. Not that bad really.

Also had leaking but this was totally resolved by 8.5mm gasket. Now naked PF (not stock fracino one) locks in at exactly 6 o'clock. Perfect!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

funny, i find the 2 hole tip perfect. The 4 is too aggressive, has holes that IMHO are too big. For steaming small little 12oz pitchers, the two hole tip is gorgeous.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> I got a 8.5mm and a 9mm gasket as well as a 2 hole steam tip (which is stupid, don't get one) for 13 quid directly from Fracino. Not that bad really.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


No that's ok, I'd be happy to pay it, but I just put the 8.5mm into my basket and it came up with the cost of the seal plus £10.00 postage which is a bit much for something that could just go into a standard envelope with a 46p first class stamp.

I popped into Fracino yesterday and grabbed a 2 hole tip as I'd read that the four was a bit "aggressive" after a 1 hole Rancilio Silvia on a Classic(!) and it certainly is plenty pokey enough for me at this stage. I'll perhaps give the four a try once I'm used to the 2.

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i like the two hole tip. I make a lot of milk based drinks, so rather than just wanting to get milk hot fast, i'm interested in being able to texture it nicely.

What i'd ideally like, is a 4 hole tip where the holes are the same size as the two hole tip (if that makes sense). The 4 hole tip has much bigger holes, and is in reality, letting more like 4x the steam out, not 2x as the hole count would suggest. The two hole tip is a tiny little bit restrictive, but the 4 is just a bit too much for small domestic use.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Perhaps its just me but I'd rather test my ninja-like reflexes using the 4 hole tip with a small amount of milk. 2 hole took too long as well. Especially if making many drinks at once. The 2 hole tip has residual pressure after shutting valve that if you forgot about, would blow huge bubbles in your beautiful milk as you removed steam tip.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't get much time to experiment last night but I can't imagine having any control over the amount of foam created with the four hole, it would just steam so quickly. I had a go at steaming milk (with the 2 hole) whilst pouring a double shot and stopped the shot at the same time as the milk was finished and had barely a single shot in the glass, so it's quick. I also ended up with too much frothyvfoam so I'm having to redefine my "stretching" technique again and suss out how far into the milk the tip needs to be to create nice micro foam - I'm determined to crack latte art although actually creating any at all would be a good start - and not the thicker stuff.

Steve.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Out of interest chaps how often do you descale your machines?

Steve.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Perhaps its just me but I'd rather test my ninja-like reflexes using the 4 hole tip with a small amount of milk.


That sounds like a tee shirt slogan waiting to happen - "Ninja Milk Steamer"!









Steve.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve_S_T said:


> Using a Fracino bottomless portafilter and double basket last night I was able to get a fine funnel of espresso from the centre of the shower screen but I was also losing water from over the edges of the PF at the same time. I recall a thread in these parts, which I can't seem to find using the search function, which suggested that the standard 8mm group seal/ gasket/ filter holder washer is too small for the bottomless filter and that an 8.5mm solves the problem. So I just wanted to check firstly that this was correct and secondly that if I switch to an 8.5mm seal I'll still be able to use the standard portafilter (I assume that it will just be a bit tighter when locking in to the grouphead).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Steve.


I have the 8.5MM changed recently and it has solved the leakage plus the original porta fits fine (though it doesn't lock around as far). The one thing I would say about Fracino's gaskets is that they tend to go hard and brittle around a year old from what I can tell. Certainly the two year old one in my cherub originally was actually flaking hard pieces off by the end. As such just replacing the 8MM may do the job for you.

On another note, I thoroughly disliked the Fracino 'naked' filter (see thread on the subject) but that may just be me. Don't use it with VST baskets for example, a disaster.



shrink said:


> funny, i find the 2 hole tip perfect. The 4 is too aggressive, has holes that IMHO are too big. For steaming small little 12oz pitchers, the two hole tip is gorgeous.


I agree the 2 hole is excellent, just the right degree of control for a 1-2 cap amount of milk. If I have guests sometimes I do a bigger 4 cap jug and then I use the 4. It's a 20 second change so easy


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

origmarm said:


> On another note, I thoroughly disliked the Fracino 'naked' filter (see thread on the subject) but that may just be me. Don't use it with VST baskets for example, a disaster.


I'd heard this issue mentioned on another thread, although I recall that being about the non Fracino basket not fitting properly as well as having some of the holes covered by the PF case. My VST 18g fits fine but because of the gasket issue I haven't tried pulling a shot with it but I'm hoping (probably in vain) that Fracino have widened the opening so that the VST will work. We'll see and I'll report back if it does. If it doesn't I'll just persevere with the Fracino double basket that came with the PF.



> I agree the 2 hole is excellent, just the right degree of control for a 1-2 cap amount of milk. If I have guests sometimes I do a bigger 4 cap jug and then I use the 4. It's a 20 second change so easy


Has anybody else noticed whether they get steam coming out of the top, threaded end of the 2 hole tip? I just steamed some milk at lunchtime and whilst it worked really well there did appear to be steam seeping from the wrong end of the tip. It's on as tight as I can get it by hand and the little rubber washer is in place right at the bottom of the tip's threaded channel.

Steve.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Ooo, forgot to mention that the double basket that came with the Fracino bottomless has a problem (or mine does) in that if you turn the filter over to remove loose bits after tamping the coffee the dry puck falls out, or at least it did both times that I tried (once by mistake and once to see whether it would happen again). Further reason to hope that the VST basket will work.

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Steve_S_T said:


> I'd heard this issue mentioned on another thread, although I recall that being about the non Fracino basket not fitting properly as well as having some of the holes covered by the PF case. My VST 18g fits fine but because of the gasket issue I haven't tried pulling a shot with it but I'm hoping (probably in vain) that Fracino have widened the opening so that the VST will work. We'll see and I'll report back if it does. If it doesn't I'll just persevere with the Fracino double basket that came with the PF.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed whether they get steam coming out of the top, threaded end of the 2 hole tip? I just steamed some milk at lunchtime and whilst it worked really well there did appear to be steam seeping from the wrong end of the tip. It's on as tight as I can get it by hand and the little rubber washer is in place right at the bottom of the tip's threaded channel.
> 
> Steve.


does your tip have the rubber gasket in it? when changing tips its easy to lose this. There should be a small rubber O ring down inside the screw on tip. Mine leaks no steam at all


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

The "O" ring is what I refer to as the "little rubber washer". I assume that yours is as far down as it will go (I had to push it down with a bradawl as it was quite tight) so it sits right at the bottom of the shaft.

Steve


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve_S_T said:


> I'd heard this issue mentioned on another thread, although I recall that being about the non Fracino basket not fitting properly as well as having some of the holes covered by the PF case. My VST 18g fits fine but because of the gasket issue I haven't tried pulling a shot with it but I'm hoping (probably in vain) that Fracino have widened the opening so that the VST will work. We'll see and I'll report back if it does. If it doesn't I'll just persevere with the Fracino double basket that came with the PF.


While the basket fitted in the handle no problem I found that it obscured a fair number of holes in the bottom. You should be able to see this just by clicking it in and looking at it. With me this resulted in various streams of coffee being projected at various angles. Not fun.



Steve_S_T said:


> Has anybody else noticed whether they get steam coming out of the top, threaded end of the 2 hole tip? I just steamed some milk at lunchtime and whilst it worked really well there did appear to be steam seeping from the wrong end of the tip. It's on as tight as I can get it by hand and the little rubber washer is in place right at the bottom of the tip's threaded channel.


I had not experienced this issue though I had noticed some bubbling around that area when cleaning it straight after steaming. Overall I think this is likely due to the tip restraining the pressure as the holes are fewer and smaller.


----------

